
Show HN: I made a site to create CEO jobs - mintmonger
http://mintmonger.com
======
mintmonger
Hey HN!

Justin from MintMonger here. Over the past few months, I’ve worked to build a
site that creates CEO jobs for folks.

I’m trying to connect people looking to run a business with investors seeking
to buy businesses. I find small and medium sized businesses for sale and allow
aspiring CEOs to submit their application for investors to review. My hope is
that if investors like the candidate and the teaser, they can perform due
diligence together and if everything checks out, investors will buy the
company and install the applicant as CEO.

Launching this MVP has been something of a journey for me, and I know that
it’s not even on square one yet. I’m working hard to continue to improve the
experience and I would love any feedback at all that you could provide!

